# enfield livery yards please



## foraday (23 October 2013)

Ok my very very dear client of mine will be moving here shortly when they return to the uk for good

EN2 postcode area of Enfield

They have 2 18hh (one showjumper grade A and one Adv Dressage horse) and compete regularly and go to their trainers regularly.  I would say an Indoor school is a must but they will over look this as they will be able to travel and hire one if necessary.

They will be renting property first when they return as they have yet to see a house that they like.

So I have come to the all knowing fountain of knowledge of HHO

Where on earth can they have their horses on full livery, without the riding as they have their own groom who will just ride them until they find the place of their dreams and buy a homestead with stables and land.

Thanking everyone in advance!  Can give virtual oreos for those who help!!!


----------



## OrangePepper (23 October 2013)

Mote End Farm Mill Hill, East Herts Equestrian Centre, Trent Park Cockfosters, Strangeways Stud Farm Borehamwood. South Medburn Farm  Elstree.


----------



## MissChaos (23 October 2013)

Also Patchetts. Exercise included as standard but can't imagine great objections to asking for this not to happen.


----------



## Spot_On (23 October 2013)

Woodhurst Livery, Mote End and Trent Park EC would be my first 3 choices, having stabled at all 3 in the past.


----------



## Bernster (23 October 2013)

I'd say East Herts, South Medburn, Hill Farm in Radlett, and the one in the WaterMeadows but unhelpfully I can't remember the name of it.  I know East Herts has an indoor but not sure of the rest.  Think they are all commutable from Enfield.  Or Bury Farm Edgware although that's not set up so well for 7 day livery.  These yards all seem to have a good local reputation.

Strangeways is big, and more like lots of small livery yards together and I've heard the indoor gets v busy.

Mote End I wouldn't recommend because of the horse care - lovely yard and facilities but not worth the money.

There is also Netherwylde for 5 star treatment but I haven't had any personal recommendations.

Near me is Queen's Ponies which seems to have a good rep but might be more of a rehab yard.

I'm at Earls Farm which is lovely and friendly but less fancy facilities, and is constantly full because the horse care is second to none!

I remembered the one in the Water Meadows - Little Munden !


----------



## foraday (23 October 2013)

Thank you everyone

Got a lot there for my clients!

Fingers crossed we can sort them out

I knew HH would be the place to come!

Thanks!


----------



## Bernster (23 October 2013)

foraday said:



			Thank you everyone

Got a lot there for my clients!

Fingers crossed we can sort them out

I knew HH would be the place to come!

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, and I never really knew about regional boards either, which seems to be where this has ended up.  Not sure how many people look in here!

Anyhoo, you already have lots of choice, maybe too much!  but I also remembered Coldicote Farm which looks to have a nice indoor too.  I've been thinking longingly of indoor livery places with the weather drawing in and would be interested to hear what people think of the ones that have been mentinoned in this thread!


----------



## criso (23 October 2013)

I really like the area round Brickett wood:- Little Munden, Netherwylde, Patchetts, Hill Farm.  It's an area that isn't on London clay which north london and most of south herts is.   

Of those Hill Farm would be my recommendation having had friends there.  However free spaces tend to go to people recommended by someone already there.  http://www.hillfarmstables.net/
Little Munden has been under new management since Sept and haven't heard anything good or bad but it's a lovely yard in a great location.  http://www.littlemundenequestrian.com/
Patchetts I think you either love or hate the fact it's a big competition centre. Two indoor schools but there are events most weekends and often weekdays.    http://www.patchetts.co.uk/pages/livery.php
Netherwylde has an indoor  but only used to do individual turnout which isn't for me (apart from the fact it's way out of my price range.   http://www.netherwyldeequestrian.com/

Heard good things about Wild Farm in Radlett too.  http://www.wildfarmequestrian.co.uk/

However accessing these from Enfield if you had to go round the M25 could be a chore, especially if going at rush hour. 

You might also want to consider Bayford Hall Farm (Dan Sherrif's yard) which has a indoor school. They offer a range of livery services form diy to very expensive full.  Again full livery bit has individual turnout. http://www.dansherriff.co.uk/index.php?main_page=facilities 

There is also Diamond Dressage in Goffs Oak which would be very accessible from Enfield but that doesn't have an indoor.  http://diamonddressage.vpweb.co.uk/


----------



## foraday (26 October 2013)

Thank you every so much!!!

Everyone has been brilliant.  I have compiled a list for my dear client.


----------

